# photoshop background?



## CourtneyAK (May 23, 2013)

I was asked to take a picture for a banner for my sons baseball team. It was raining that day so the coach wanted to take it inside... afterwards he asked if I was able to photoshop a background...some kind of baseball field or something. Is this possible, and if so what program would be used?
Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2013)

It's certainly possible, Photoshop will work very well for this.  Search YouTube for tutorials on "compositing".


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 23, 2013)




----------



## frommrstomommy (May 23, 2013)

you can post the photo and some people in the photoshop section may be willing to take a stab or at least tell you whether or not its worth the efforts to try to or not. it may be difficult to make it look remotely realistic is the biggest problem i would imagine.


----------



## Light Guru (May 23, 2013)

CourtneyAK said:


> I was asked to take a picture for a banner for my sons baseball team. It was raining that day so the coach wanted to take it inside... afterwards he asked if I was able to photoshop a background...some kind of baseball field or something. Is this possible, and if so what program would be used?
> Thanks!



What program would be used?  
Umm you have already mentioned the program. Once in the title of the post and once in the body of the post. 

How good the composite will look depends on how well the lighting in the photograph matches the lighting in the background you use.


----------



## CourtneyAK (May 23, 2013)

I realize photoshop would be the best option, but I currently don't have access to photoshop and before I went out and spent the money on it, I wanted to make sure it was something that could be done. Or if i should just plan a time to retake the picture outside..


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 23, 2013)

CourtneyAK said:


> I realize photoshop would be the best option, but I currently don't have access to photoshop and before I went out and spent the money on it, I wanted to make sure it was something that could be done.



It could be done... If the background lighting matches the subject lighting, and if you're a beast at Photoshop!


----------



## CourtneyAK (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 24, 2013)

CourtneyAK said:


> Or if i should just plan a time to retake the picture outside..



Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner!


----------



## Buckster (May 24, 2013)

It can be done.  Working full size photo and with more time and patience, even better, but here's a pretty quick shot at it:






Background shot by Ron Cogswell, used with permission under Creative Commons License here:

Creative Commons ? Attribution 2.0 Generic ? CC BY 2.0

Ron's original photo here:

Little League Field -- Langendorf (North) Park Barrington (IL) May 2011 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 24, 2013)

CourtneyAK said:


> View attachment 45762



You REALLY should have used flash! Good luck with this one...


----------



## DSRay (May 24, 2013)

I not sure if it was just me or not but it looks as if half the team are double amputees, so I checked out some bubble gum trading cards.  The front row would look a lot better if they used the one knee pose.  Google 'baseball team photos'.


----------



## bianni (May 24, 2013)

Here's an edit.


----------



## CourtneyAK (May 24, 2013)

The coach had them all set up, and I had about 1 minute to take the picture before they had to leave. I realized after....I shouldve used the flash. I was bent against taking them indoors in the first place...


----------



## CourtneyAK (May 24, 2013)

I need it pefect for a large banner to hang on the fence at all of our tournaments...Willing to pay someone to Photoshop it for me!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 24, 2013)

CourtneyAK said:


> I need it pefect for a large banner to hang on the fence at all of our tournaments...Willing to pay someone to Photoshop it for me!



If you make the Raw available... it might could be done. You DO have a RAW file, yes? Someone will need to correct the color on the flesh tones from that awful indoor lighting...


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 24, 2013)

Looks like the indoor lighting wasn't ideal; if it was me I'd probably retake it outdoors. Probably didn't help that it was apparently last minute and had to be done quick. Would there be anyone else involved with the team that could do some editing if needed? or that knows someone who might be able to do it? I think you need to be careful too with what you do with photos of kids and make sure you find a reliable person to do any editing, or have the team find someone. (In other words, I probably wouldn't have it done on a message board; if you display it that might be OK, many teams have the kids' parents sign publicity releases although I don't know exactly what that would cover). 

I think one problem with editing in a different background is that it can look unrealistic because the light and shadows from the existing light where the photograph was taken may not match the background. It might be better to use a fun graphic design as a background that fits the baseball theme instead of another photograph (that the kids and families would know is not their ball field or dugout anyway). Or if you can reshoot it and know ahead of time you could figure out a good location at the ball field to suggest to the coaches where to group the kids.


----------



## amolitor (May 24, 2013)

Not sure what the discussion is about. Buckster has already demonstrated that a perfectly adequate job can be done. It's not 100 percent convincing in the first draft, but I dare say with the full sized file he can make it awfully close. Nobody's going to be looking at it critically, so it'll certainly pass muster OUTSIDE a photo forum full of pedants.


----------



## sunset77 (May 24, 2013)

It's hard for beginners to make it look nice, but the people who have edited the picture for you made it look nice and natural!


----------

